# Soggy and wet!



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello from a very soggy and wet New Forest! We had an ok day yesterday (weather wise) and had a great walk on the beach. Today we went to Wilverley plains and enclosure and we got soaked to the bone! It's really dog friendly here, it's such a shame the weather is so awful. Trying to post a picture but not sure how from my phone? Tried to use tapatalk but couldn't find where to start a new thread? Will try again!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Shame about the weather Clare, if its any concilation its been like that here as well, sounds like its not managing to spoil your break though, its just an excuse for hot chocolate with all the extras, enjoy the rest of your break x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear you got a soaking Clare ....hope it hasn't spoiled your break...the new Forrest is lovely whatever the weather


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

A very wet Obi


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Agh it didn't work! Trying again


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My dd trying to catch a wild pony


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did Obi chase the ponies??


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I didn't take any chances and put him on the lead! I did meet a springer x poodle who was chasing a ball in between them and they didn't seem a bit bothered, very tame.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

It is very wet down here in Hampshire Clare, but it looks like Obi & your DD are having lots of fun


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Clare! Hope the weather improves for you! Enjoy the rest of your break. xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Clare,
Success on the tapatalk 
It was rather wet yesterday, we headed home early as hubby is working this week. But am back down there today ! The weather looks much improved on Monday, so hopefully not too wet an Obi for the rest of the week. I'll catch up with you once I arrive


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Clare,
> Success on the tapatalk
> It was rather wet yesterday, we headed home early as hubby is working this week. But am back down there today ! The weather looks much improved on Monday, so hopefully not too wet an Obi for the rest of the week. I'll catch up with you once I arrive


Have fun you two....don't think about me stuck behind a desk!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's much nicer today! We're at Christchurch Quay and heading over to hengistbury head this afternoon.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased to hear the weather is better for you .. enjoy your break .. and keep the updates coming please


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ice cream time!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh lovely pics Clare, Obi & family xxx 

Watch that ice cream cute little lady


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

On the beach...and the sun came out


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There you are, you appreciate the beach and your ice cream all the more when the weather has nt been quite so good although it does nt look to have stopped you having a great time, great pics... what I want to know is did she?????? ..... catch the pony x x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant, my favourite, Hengistbury Head. Has been a lovely afternoon. Love the pictures, good old Tapatalk


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope you treated Obi to an ice cream...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great recommendation Julie, we had a great time!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Have fun you two....don't think about me stuck behind a desk!!


Ah Colin, just leave and drive down here...lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> There you are, you appreciate the beach and your ice cream all the more when the weather has nt been quite so good although it does nt look to have stopped you having a great time, great pics... what I want to know is did she?????? ..... catch the pony x x


Too true Karen! No she didn't catch the pony, it slowly sauntered off when she got a bit closer. She wasn't too pleased but I've promised her a pony trek try out at some point this week so just need to find somewhere now.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lots of happy faces!! I hope you are all having a fab time, certainly sounds and look like it


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

francesjl said:


> I hope you treated Obi to an ice cream...


Oops no I didn't! Can they have ice cream then?? I'm obviously not a very good CP mummy....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a lovely day .. bet Obi & the kids are sleeping well after all that fun  

Crack open the wine Clare xxx


----------

